# Protein skimmer knowledge !



## alexandro (Dec 4, 2012)

alexandro 
Today, 03:27 PM
I have some questions about my protein skimmer. I have a 30\16/14 slump box. I have a skimmer that's made by precision marine, looks like the bullet series that they Saling now. I also have the overflow cup that hooks up to it too. My problem is the skimmer is too too big to get in the slump box. Now can I but my pump, witch is a sedra ksp-9000 and drop in the box and plumb in to skimmer that would be out of the slump box on a stand? The reason I ask because I never get the right answer or a good one. But on the L.A. Fish guys, I seen the pump in box and skimmer out side. Please let me no if u can help me. I also have a ocean clear filter but don't no where to hook it up. If u need to, I could send pics to u. I got the tank running, 200 gallon bowe front wit just bait shrimp in it. Been runnin for a month now and ready to put skimmer in. Thanks for any help u can give me!:roll:


:roll:


----------



## alexandro (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry pics up side down!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, you can plumb your Precision Marine Skimmer externally. Meaning, using your pump inside the box and the Skimmer outside.
You Ocean Clear Canister needs the guts, or the Micon Filter, I don't see it in the pic, so it would be useless. But, the intake is at the top and the return is at the bottom with the elbow on it. The piece with the screw end on it is the back wash line. Using a Pump more than 600gph but less than 1600gph. I ran mine at 1500gph, the thing worked great with a 5 Micron filter in it. Tank was crystal clear. But unless you are going with and Aggressive or not enough Live Rock, you don't need it.
Give a shout if you need anything else.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ocean Clear In-Line Filters
McanfltPb


----------



## alexandro (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, ur the man!so I have live rock but not really live when I used it, been in tank three weeks . Should I wait to add real live rock? And can I add the clean up crew of crabs?and your sayin I need a pump for that ocean filter? And what's flow rate I should look for wit power heads wit 200 gallon tank ? And thanks again! Not good at using site yet, so see ur the man! Thanks again !


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You don't have to use Live Rock at all. Alot of people don't like it because of th hitchhickers that can come with it. You can use all dry rock if you want to. Need at least 200lbs in a 200g tank.
You'll have to take water samples in order for us to know if you can add a clean up crew yet. If your tank is still cycling, it would kill them. You want Ammonia and Nitrite at 0 and your Nitrates below 40, then your good to go.
Flow rate in a 200g for Fish Only tank your looking a 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads, if your looking at getting corals your flow will go up to and beyond 4000gph. I have a 240g 8' long tank and use 2 3200gph powerheads. One on either end of the tank.
And finally, yes, you need to get a pump for the Ocean Clear Filter. Pump will sit in your sump, and pump the water through the filter, and back to the DT.


----------

